# P-38 data plate



## nuuumannn (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Guys, I'm searching for information about this data plate from a P-38. It's either an 'F, 'G or F-5A and the plate is found in the cockpit section. It's a serial of a part within an assembly, but that's all I got. Any further info would help.

Cheers.





SWWW2M P-38 data plate


----------

